# سيبة



## NoTraducer

،مرحبا
 في قاموس إنجليزي-عربي وجدتُ كلمة *السِيبة *بمعنى سلم نقال.هل هذا صحيح؟ وهل تأتي هذه الكلمة من لهجه من اللهجات؟
شكرًا


----------



## barkoosh

كلمة "سيبة" مستعملة في لبنان، وعلى الأرجح في سورية أيضًا. نستعملها لهذا النوع من السلالم بالتحديد، ولكن لا أعرف إن كانت هناك استعمالات أخرى للكلمة في مناطق أو لهجات أخرى


----------



## رشيد

في المغرب ، نسمي السُّلَّمَ ب" السَّلْبَة" باستعمال اللام الساكن ، و هذه الكلمة تستعمل بكثرة في منطقة سوس و بالضبط بين سكان قبيلة تسمى هوارة ، لكن "السِّيبة" هكذا نطلقها على الفوضى و غياب القانون .

و هناك فعل قريب من كلمة "السيبة" التي ذكرت أخي هو " سَيَّبْ" و تعني في الدارجة المغربية رمى الشيء كيفما اتفق .


----------

